
The Mysterious Fiber Bomb Problem: A Debugging Story - JoshTriplett
https://sandstorm.io/news/2016-09-30-fiber-bomb-debugging-story
======
na85
Interesting story! Seems like yet another abject lesson in what happens when
you build on top of tooling whose developers use the Web development mentality
of "release then test".

One of the many reasons I stay away from javascript.

